# Unable To Stop BlueStacks from Startup



## Revolution (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi,
I'm using BlueStacks and OS is Windows 7.
I tried msconfig & services but failed to stop BlueStacks from auto startup each time I turn my PC on.
Is there any way ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2015)

Install CCleaner and try to disable/delete bluestacks from the startup tab.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 13, 2015)

I used CCleaner but not working.
If I delete from msservices then stop from startup at next boot.
But,if I run BlueStacks gain then it will startup gain at next book.
Could not find any permanent solution except above process.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2015)

Blue stack is adding itself again to start up list. You have two options:
Either find a way to disable startup from within the preferences in settings in blue stack software. Usually software have such option inbuilt.
Or don't delete the startup entry, just disable it.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 14, 2015)

I could not find in bluestacks settings.
I gonna disable it through CCleaner and try again.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 14, 2015)

Start- type "Services" -in services, locate BlueStack - right click it - in Startup type dropdown box , select Manual start.

Now bluestack will start only when you open it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2015)

That could be due to registry entries. Try the above solution.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 14, 2015)

Try removing/disabling this entry..

BlueStacks Agent - HD-Agent.exe - Program Information


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2015)

I set manual start for all bluesatcks services from msservices except disable the update.
But,still not working.
Then again did same and this time I kill the 'HD-Agent.exe' after closing bluesatcks.
At next boot bluestaks did not autostart.
So,I have to kill  'HD-Agent.exe' every time before shutting down PC.


----------

